# Paracord Warp WASP XO



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

There has been some discussion of wrapping a WASP XO with paracord over on the other forum.

I got an XO in the mail yesterday and here's what I ended up with this morning after trying to wrap it.





















Also, Sharpshooter Catapult Bands recently came out with a video on how to wrap an XO.

Here is a post from Oisin showing his XO setup with a bit of wrap: My new set up (wasp XO, uniphoxx clips, sniper sling .8...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s looking tactical af. Man I like it! I should mess around and see if I can figure out something similar for my Enzo. 💪


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That wrap looks cool, love the Black and Tan. 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicnoyd (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice one 👍 Looks very tidy with the strands taken out!!
After seeing yours i played around with some leftovers and (by accident) came up with a wrap out of one piece of cord that is wrap and safety lanyard in one. Looks weird at first, but it makes for a comfortable and safe grip without the need for a bracelet or additional lanyard.
I left the strands in because i wanted a bit beefier grip.


----------

